# Mavron Quartet - The Gate Cardiff 19Nov



## Laz62 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all 
call for any south walians. The Mavron Quartet is a Chamber music quartet - high standard, performing at the Gate in Cardiff on 19 Nov. I will be going - tickets are £8, anyone else interested


----------

